# ***OFFICIAL*** Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Manny Pacquiao Thread



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Floyd Mayweather (47-0, 26 KOs) vs. Manny Pacquiao (57-5-2, 38 Kos)








​


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Stop! The Hype Will Kill Me!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Rooting for Pacquiao, but fairly certain Mayweather is going to out box him. 5-7 years ago, I think Manny would have had a much better chance. If Manny pulls it off somehow, I'll probably react the same way I did when JDS KO'd Cain, which is run in circles around my living room screaming.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm glad it is happening even if it is late. I will be watching. And I am excited for it.

However, I do think it has a good chance to disappoint. Mayweather will land the cleaner shots and then grab on anytime Manny unloads. The ref will let him grab. I think Mayweather wins a semi close decision, where he clearly won, but it is decided by 2-3 rounds. 

Rooting for Manny of course.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

This is going to be epic. I honestly cannot wait for this. It is going to be a multi billion dollar spectacle.

Just wish it wasn't $100 for the ppv. I would gladly pay $60, but $100 is really steep.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

hitting up the bar for this one. made reservations 2 months ago. Should be fun. Like most others I expect a May decision win, but hope Manny pulls it off. At -200ish, Mayweather odds are the lowest I've ever seen them, but you need to wager more than I'd be willing to to make anything worthwhile. I'll be a square and likely take Manny at +180 and be happy to chuck $50 on it. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

boatoar said:


> hitting up the bar for this one. made reservations 2 months ago. Should be fun. Like most others I expect a May decision win, but hope Manny pulls it off. At -200ish, Mayweather odds are the lowest I've ever seen them, but you need to wager more than I'd be willing to to make anything worthwhile. I'll be a square and likely take Manny at +180 and be happy to chuck $50 on it.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


or bet 200 on mayweather and make 50! 

I know what ya mean though, it gets pricey and if manny pulls it off your night is ruined.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Pacquiao is completely outclassing his last few opponents. You reckon Pac wouldn't KO Maidana? He's ALWAYS had problems with JMM, whatever you regard his prime to be, he's always struggled with him. So everything outside of that, he's still looking as good as ever.

Mayweather is STILL the P4P number 1. It's not long ago that he was absolutely outclassing Canelo, Cotto and everything, it's just that no one cares about Maidana or Guerrero Vs Mayweather.

I don't see this fight as late. They are still the best two in the world, nothing's changed.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Mayweather is taking a decision that will be disputed and controversial and they will put together a rematch for double.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> Mayweather is taking a decision that will be disputed and controversial and they will put together a rematch for double.


Then people claim bullshit and that they faked the fight or something haha.

Could see it happening though. Tbh, I disagree with Mayweather retiring. He only has two more victories to match Marciano's undefeated record, while I believe is the highest no-draw undefeated record to date (at retirement).

If Mayweather was to beat Pacquiao, he'd only have two more fights to go. Throw Amir Khan in there and then someone easy enough and we'd see Mayweather rightfully break the streak. The dude gets abuse for cherry picking fights, but he's so good that his cherry picks are Miguel Cotto, Saul Alvarez, Manny Pacquiao, Juan Manuel Marquez, Ricky Hatton etc lol.

But man, Pacquiao winning would be unbeatable for me. The undisputed never to be broken greatest boxing moment of all time. I watched a bit of boxing as a kid but for some reason the internet made me tune in to Mayweather and DLH. I stayed up till 6am, before I watched MMA, and yeah it was cool. Then I'm not sure why but I ended up doing the same for the Pacquiao fight. Pac was a guy I knew as someone my brother went in Fight Night but I saw him as like a Danny Jacobs or something. I didn't know enough about him or boxing. Boom, from DLH Vs Pacquiao on, he's been my favourite fighter of all time, maybe even favourite "tv guy" or whatever you want to call sportsman and everything.


----------



## marky420 (Oct 26, 2012)

Surreal. This fight is 2 days away. Hope there won't be any 11th hour fck ups. There should be a betting line for that.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

I really wanted to put together plans and have friends get together and pitch in to watch the event in he live, but organizing such events are a pain. I'll probably just end up watching it on YouTube an hour after, avoiding spoilers will be a b**** though I'll have to turn my text message notifications off. I think Mayweather out boxes Manny, but it shouldn't be easy there should be adversity which will make the fight interesting to say the least.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Combate TV will transmit it live over here. Lucky me.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Watch it for free at atdhe.so or vipleague.sx

$100? No thanks.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Rygu said:


> Watch it for free at atdhe.so or vipleague.sx
> 
> $100? No thanks.


Wow, U$100? I wouldn't pay 1/3 of that for a single event. I pay a Combate monthly subscription that is about U$ 20 and I watch all UFC events and other side dishes. It was a surprise to me they decided to air this fight.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

If there was ever a place and time to cause terror. The Mayweather/Pac fight arena will consist of mostly celebrities, musicians, and high power business people. When tickets are going as high as $250,000.00-$300,000.00 for ringside and $2,000 for nosebleeds. It's going to be a high concentration of millionaires in that buildings.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Wow, U$100? I wouldn't pay 1/3 of that for a single event. I pay a Combate monthly subscription that is about U$ 20 and I watch all UFC events and other side dishes. It was a surprise to me they decided to air this fight.


Damn! That's a nice plan! :jaw:


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Edit: Delete>


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Definitely rooting for Pacman but I can't help but think Mayweather is going to win.

5 years ago would have been different.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm going for the KO upset with Manny.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

$100? LMFAO man being in America must suck. I got it for €27 on Sky Box Office which is pretty much the same rate.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

This fight has lost most of the magic for me. These two we're superb 5 years ago. Its tragic that we had to wait till they are both past their best.

EDIT
Not meaning to sound so negative. Dont get me wrong, the spectacle of it is pretty epic and I'll certainly watch. But as a sporting event, it's lost a fair bit of sparkle for me.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> The dude gets abuse for cherry picking fights, but he's so good that his cherry picks are Miguel Cotto, Saul Alvarez, Manny Pacquiao, Juan Manuel Marquez, Ricky Hatton etc lol.


He doesn't get criticized so much for who he fights....but the timing he fights them. 

Also he gets guys to agree to absurdly huge rings.

Great fighter no doubt about it. If he handles Manny with relative ease, it would go along way in cementing his legacy. As of right now most historians don't consider him a top 15 boxer ever.

Mayweather is an expert at distance and an expert at knowing how to control a fight with grabbing. He is an expert at winning fights. 

I think Manny's style is way harder to duplicate into your later years. So much movement. So much cardio. 5 years ago I would have said this is a complete coin flip fight. Now I lean Mayweather winning for sure.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> He doesn't get criticized so much for who he fights....but the timing he fights them.
> 
> Also he gets guys to agree to absurdly huge rings.
> 
> ...


There's is no ring size or timing that makes beating Canelo Alvarez or Miguel Cotto unimpressive.

And most boxing historians are old guys who don't have the Klitschkos in their HW rankings despite how long they've defended the titles, their stranglehold on the division and their actual skillset alone. How on earth would Rocky Marciano or Joe Louis defeat a Klitschko jab?

Manny doesn't need to duplicate it, in all of his recent fights he's looked as fast as he always has.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Tyson does not like Floyd. His comments about him being better than Ali are absurd and delusional.

The baddest vegan eating man on the planet is spot on.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Mayweather wins easily. He's so much ahead of the competition it'll be 75% Floyd, he's the best pure boxer ever. Switch the coaching and it's 50/50 but with Mayweathers coaching team it's not really fair. 

Not in the top 15, are you nuts? Nobody has ever won so many fights so easily, he hardly gets touched in every fight.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I officially have a dog in this race. I've been hanging out with a filipino girl for the last couple weeks and she's watching the fight with her family. Pretty sure if Manny wins I'll get some from her. War Manny!


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

.............


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Floyd will keep Manny at the end of his jab most of the fight. Manny lunges in allot and that is tailor made for a counter puncher like Floyd. I personally would like Manny to beat the tar out of the woman beating a-hole but it's highly unlikely.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

prospect said:


> It sucks that the biggest boxing fight ever is between a black man and an asian but whatever


umm... troll?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^You've not been active enough to notice prospect before have you?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

prospect said:


> It sucks that the biggest boxing fight ever is between a black man and an asian but whatever


Actually the biggest fight ever was between 2 black men. Or if you want to argue a black man and a white man. This is the biggest fight of probably the last ten years but not even top five maybe not top ten all time.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

What are we calling the biggest fight ever? Hard to measure with ppv mixed with non ppv, but De La Hoya-Mayweather was the biggest before this one for ppv.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

This is going to be a great fight, regardless of who wins. But I see Mayweather taking it


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

I rewatched some of Judah vs Mayweather and Judah lit him up with the straight left. . . Manny could likely do the same! 

Really rooting for Manny, but it's hard to pick against Mayweather. I'm going Manny with the slight(?) upset.

Not big on boxing but excited as hell for this!


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

prospect said:


> It sucks that the biggest boxing fight ever is between a black man and an asian but whatever


Dude... really?

Yes I've seen your posts before but this is absurd. I really hope you're trolling and not race baiting. They're pretty much equally absurd.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

rabakill said:


> umm... troll?


Judging from the vast majority of his other moronic posts on this forum, I don't think it is.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

It is weird though... The fact a Filipino has managed to become this popular and famous around the world is crazy impressive.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> It is weird though... The fact a Filipino has managed to become this popular and famous around the world is crazy impressive.


Politics helps but even before that, any entertaining fighter willing to trash the best p4p in the world for years will certainly get hype.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

4-5 years ago, this would've been the biggest fight ever maybe, but now they're both at the tail-end of their careers and far from their best this fight has lost some of it's meaning. 

Still a huge fight, I hope Manny pulls it off and wipes that smug from Mayweather's face, long shot though.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

At least you acknowledge its a longshot while going for pacman, most delusional pacfans think hes gonna KO floyd in 3 rounds or even more absurd outbox him for 12. The real superfight is golovkin vs ward if that ever happens or maybe floyd vs golovkin.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

It's certainly not impossible for Mayweather to win as he's clearly the best and fastest opponent Mayweater has ever faced, at least at WW.

Floyd Vs Golovkin is ridiculous. Golovkin could well be fighting Light Heavyweights, not Welterweights.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> It's certainly not impossible for Mayweather to win as he's clearly the best and fastest opponent Mayweater has ever faced, at least at WW.
> 
> Floyd Vs Golovkin is ridiculous. Golovkin could well be fighting Light Heavyweights, not Welterweights.


Doesn't matter both parties have been interested at some point, but i dont think flouds family wnat him taking that fight naymore


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Doesn't matter both parties have been interested at some point, but i dont think flouds family wnat him taking that fight naymore


May as well throw him in with Klitschko while you're at it.

If it's a shutout against Pacquiao, I'd like to see him fight Amir Khan and then maybe someone like Broner and then retire. He'd then have defeated Marciano's record and have another notch on his belt as a result.

That being said, Pacquiao HAS to take this haha. He just has to man.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Khan and broner are garbage - danny garcia is at least undefeated and has some value, then maybe a fight with god knows who for retirement


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Lamont Peterson roughed up Garcia and outclassed him, he shouldn't be undefeated. But anywho, for Mayweather I see it being Pacquiao...then Khan (if he gets by Algieri, which he should), then retirement.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

CupCake said:


> Lamont Peterson roughed up Garcia and outclassed him, he shouldn't be undefeated. But anywho, for Mayweather I see it being Pacquiao...then Khan (if he gets by Algieri, which he should), then retirement.


It's more the title of being undefeated and the padded record rather than the quality of the actual fighter that will draw. Khan draws too but he isn't great, lucas matthyse is another slugger name he could fight just to tac on fights


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I just have ZERO interest in seeing Mayweather fight a boxer puncher. There is NO possible way for Danny Garcia to beat Mayweather outside of a flash KO, which hasn't happened after how long? Khan is probably even faster than Pacquiao, and although he has none of the boxing skills of either Pac or May, Mayweather hangs on the outside for a lot of rounds. Canelo actually landed quite well on Mayweather's arms because Mayweather wasn't throwing anything for a bit. If that was Khan, he'd be landing like 10 punches on the arms and still wouldn't be close to tiring, which the judges would definitely like.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> After years of speculation and months of hype, I still don't care. If you thought you waited a long time to see this fight, it'll feel even longer to get a decision.
> And let's be honest, when Pacquiao winds up to land that one punch that can knock out Mayweather, you could take a bathroom break, and get back to your seat before he's landed it. This fight reminds me of the Kentucky Derby, if the favorite horse ran away from the other horses the entire time.
> You ever hear your father talk about how he used to be great at something, then you see him play and he's just your dad and you want him to stop? That's this fight.
> But you want a prediction and I won't disappoint. During the fight, someone is going to sleep. Me.


-Chael Sonnen.

As usual I agree with chael. But I also think that no fight ever is worth $100 million. EVER. I urge you all to boycott this fight. Do not be one of the sheep putting money in mayweather's pocket. 

Watch it tomorrow for free and you'll be glad you didn't throw money away.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

How can anyone be excited for the fight, if Mayweather himself doesn't care if he wins or loses, and he pretty much said he's doing it for the money?


----------



## marky420 (Oct 26, 2012)

Manny was eating a full meal right before the weigh in. Then popped a Butterfinger right after. Crazy!


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

marky420 said:


> Manny was eating a full meal right before the weigh in. Then popped a Butterfinger right after. Crazy!


Yeah he is very small for WW. This is a guy who used to fight at 106lbs. I just read an article about him talking about how he likes being small for speed and is able to still keep his power. Floyd is a lot bigger then Manny but that doesn't always mean a whole lot


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

I feel like this will be frustrating to watch like the second Maidana fight. Lots of clinching (or the ref jumping in as soon as they start to stand too close to each other) and Floyd picking his shots all the way to a decision victory. 
Still pulling for Pac Man though.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

hatedcellphones said:


> I feel like this will be frustrating to watch like the second Maidana fight. Lots of clinching (or the ref jumping in as soon as they start to stand too close to each other) and Floyd picking his shots all the way to a decision victory.
> Still pulling for Pac Man though.


Yeah, I pretty much see this exactly.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Both past their primes, one guy's too small anyway, regardless of that I could not possibly care less about this fight or sport in general.

I am 100% in agreement with oldfan & Sonnen. I will not watch; I might do something more interesting, like trim my toenails.

[EDIT] P.S. Why is this in the UFC section?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm not a boxing fan so won't be watching. I'd be lying though if I said that I wasn't interested to hear who wins.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Woodenhead said:


> Both past their primes, one guy's too small anyway, regardless of that I could not possibly care less about this fight or sport in general.
> 
> I am 100% in agreement with oldfan & Sonnen. I will not watch; I might do something more interesting, like trim my toenails.
> 
> [EDIT] P.S. Why is this in the UFC section?


Huge fight for most people and basically one of the biggest boxing fights in history so I posted it where it would get the most attention. People don't often venture to the sports section.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Well looks like i'm paying the $110 to get it here (with taxes). I wasn't going to but my friends and even my Dad all want to see it and pitch so that just shows how powerful the marketing and hype for this fight is!


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Huge fight for most people and basically one of the biggest boxing fights in history so I posted it where it would get the most attention. People don't often venture to the sports section.


Fair enough! Not what I'd do - but I've got my own site to admin & take the heat. haha


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Ape City said:


> Well looks like i'm paying the $110 to get it here (with taxes). I wasn't going to but my friends and even my Dad all want to see it and pitch so that just shows how powerful the marketing and hype for this fight is!


Make them chip in before the fight. Because everyone is going to be disappointed at a shit fight.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Probably going to be the most anticlimactic thing ever. Literally there may never be an event with so much hype that disappoints so many people.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Why people is so negative about it? How the hell anyone can tell how this will go before watching it?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Why people is so negative about it? How the hell anyone can tell how this will go before watching it?


I think it's because of the general feel of Floyd's fights. He isn't usually exciting, technical master but not always fun to watch. And he's fighting a guy with very legit KO power so no one expects him to do more than shell up and counter and move a lot, which just isn't fun to watch. From a technical stand point it's amazing, but no one wants to pay $100 to watch someone fight a defense first fight with little action, which is what a lot of people are expecting.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Even if Mayweather just out boxes for 12 rounds, this is still the most excited I've ever been.

Although I can tell how completely out of boxing I am in 2015 that Lomachenko and Santa Cruz can fuk off so I can see the main event.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

someone send me a link!!!


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> someone send me a link!!!


me too please


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Most streams have either been taken down or blocked.

The best ones *locked everyone out who didn't have an account before this week. But those ones are still working.

Ya snooze, ya lose. (I'm just having a Black Market & Green Spot on the deck here; it's a nice spring night in the Rockies tonight  )*


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I have streams but they are all laggy due to extreme activity on the sites


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I have streams but they are all laggy due to extreme activity on the sites


I actually logged on to use one of the links you've sent me in the past. Owns does have the hookup most times.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Im trying some others but the stream is choppy as ****, ill just get the result later and maybe rewatch the upload online.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

The worst mma fights are better than this


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

All my streams went to such shit around the fifth or sixth round I gave up in the 11th. The writing is on the way anyway. The only thing that surprised me is that Floyd was as active as he was, which considering how little he usually fights isn't a whole lot.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Very technical fight, but, IMO, Pacman was the aggressor while Mayweather ran away most of the time.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

First row worked like a charm for me for rounds 8-12, too easy for floyd


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

rabakill said:


> The worst mma fights are better than this


It's just that these guys are soo good, so precise and so mobile. It really isn't that fun to watch it tbh. I gave it to Mayweather with relative ease.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Rauno said:


> It's just that these guys are soo good, so precise and so mobile. It really isn't that fun to watch it tbh. I gave it to Mayweather with relative ease.


I get how skilled they are, I could see the overhand right slipping over the guard when a jab missed. 

I could see all the subtleties, but it was still boring as hell. Ring control should count for points so that a fighter can't run the whole time, it ruins the entire experience when the fighter can just run away.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hum. I don't get it. Mayweather backpaddled most of the time. Landed almost nothing...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Hum. I don't get it. Mayweather backpaddled most of the time. Landed almost nothing...


Manny landed even less, going backwards in boxing doesn't equal losing like it does in MMA.

If I had paid $110 for that I'd be pissed.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Hum. I don't get it. Mayweather backpaddled most of the time. Landed almost nothing...


He made Pacquiao throw so much, blocking and parrying almost everything. It was defense over offense this time.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Rauno said:


> He made Pacquiao throw so much, blocking and parrying almost everything. It was defense over offense this time.


I concede I don't really understand. How defense can count more than offense? I though the few harder punches that landed came from Pac, while Mayweather danced most of the time. And what is the superiority displayed by becoming a cocoon in the corner receiving a flurry of punches, some landing clean to the sides of the body? Did we see any flurry from Mayweather?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Good old Floyd, likes hitting women and hugging men. A true class act. Exactly why when he retires most likely he still won't be a top 10 p4p all-time fighter in most fans of boxing's minds.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Mayweather easily won that fight. He landed cleaner shots, and his defense was perfect once again. Manny threw more flurries, but not much of it was landing. Floyd is one of the best of all time.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I concede I don't really understand. *How defense can count more than offense?* I though the few harder punches that landed came from Pac, while Mayweather danced most of the time. And what is the superiority displayed by becoming a cocoon in the corner receiving a flurry of punches, some landing clean to the sides of the body? Did we see any flurry from Mayweather?


One is trying to attack - fails. Other one is trying to defend - succeeds. Really not that difficult. Floyd still avoided the majority of what Manny had. I'm glad that in boxing you can win fights without throwing stuff and looking busy (looking at you Diego Sanchez) and still win.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Rauno said:


> *One is trying to attack - fails. Other one is trying to defend - succeeds. Really not that difficult.* Floyd still avoided the majority of what Manny had. I'm glad that in boxing you can win fights without throwing stuff and looking busy (looking at you Diego Sanchez) and still win.


That means one could fight the whole boxing match with his hands tied behind his back, avoid all attacks and still winning in the scorecards. :confused02:


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

According to compubox Mayweather landed 67 more punches, looked about right.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> That means one could fight the whole boxing match with his hands tied behind his back, avoid all attacks and still winning in the scorecards. :confused02:


Ever heard of Willie Pep? He's kind of famous for winning rounds throwing only a handful of punches.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I could see that better if it's a handful of quality punches we are talking about, but I think, by watching this fight and seeing the way it was scored my boxing days are over for a long time. MMA took over for good and I miss Mike Tyson approach to fights.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> That means one could fight the whole boxing match with his hands tied behind his back, avoid all attacks and still winning in the scorecards. :confused02:


If you're going that far, let's say the other guy missed every punch. Would he deserve to win then?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I could see that better if it's a handful of quality punches we are talking about, but I think, by watching this fight and seeing the way it was scored my boxing days are over for a long time. MMA took over for good and I miss Mike Tyson approach to fights.


I thought Floyd landed some quality shots, he landed a lot of straight rights when Manny was on his way in. Manny landed the harder shots but he didn't land very many or very much of anything else.

And when I'm talking about Willie Pep I mean he won rounds throwing like 5 total punches. He didn't stand on the ropes and run to another corner like floyd he controlled the ring more I'd say but he often times threw less than 10 punches in a round.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Legend has it Floyd is still hugging Manny in the locker room.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Someone on twitter posted

"Floyd hugged Manny more times than my dad has hugged me." 

I died.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Rauno said:


> If you're going that far, let's say the other guy missed every punch. Would he deserve to win then?


Well, that was just hypothetical, of course, but I can't see fairness in a guy losing if he is trying to engage, even if he misses everything, while the other is only worried to defend, dance and running away. Of course that was not the exact case in this fight because both landed something, but many years watching MMA now made me spoiled, in a good way, I think, and I can't see Mayweather as the winner since he was't trying to get Pac.

I say Mayweather fought like Lyoto when Lyoto deserved to lose in those few fights he was disappointedly gun shy, so I think he should have paid for that the same way Lyoto paid, losing the decision.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Floyds kryptonite.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Also this one is _go to hell_ worthy but Floyd didnt really beat her baby momma. He just hugged her for half an hour.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

The issue is that the rules make it such that Floyd's style is possible. If there were a second square inside the squared circle so that ring control mattered it would be an infinitely more entertaining sport.

Floyd just exploits the rules and he can run away the entire fight with no consequence whatsoever. I don't hate Floyd, he's clearly a master of his craft, I hate that the rules allow for such defensive fighting. Neither guy had a scratch on their face, that's just really not acceptable in what was being hailed as one of the biggest fights ever. It was a sparring match, I nearly fell asleep and turned it off in the 9th round. I'm not asking for a slug fest but when they are forcing people to pay $100 it better atleast have one or two highlights.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

rabakill said:


> I get how skilled they are, I could see the overhand right slipping over the guard when a jab missed.
> 
> I could see all the subtleties, but it was still boring as hell. Ring control should count for points so that a fighter can't run the whole time, it ruins the entire experience when the fighter can just run away.


Pretty much this, i just downloaded the event, watched the first 4 rounds and found my self skipping trough the rest, extremely shit fight.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Glad I didn't waste $100. I actually didn't even watch it because I had a feeling Mayweather would literally run away with a decision win. Call it beautiful all you want. I still find his "beautiful style" boring to watch. Boxing can be a glorified dancing contest. I'm sure boxing fanatics will tell me I just don't appreciate true art and that I should appreciate Mayweather's ability to show such amazing defense, but I tell you what, how about you do all of the appreciating for me? Sounds good to me. I guess I shouldn't blame him as much as I should blame boxing itself. I'll stick to MMA. It can be boring itself, but not nearly as much in my opinion. I'd rather watch lay and pray to be honest.

It's a shame because Pacquiao is such a good hearted and humble guy. Would have liked to hear about him getting his hand raised against the "greatest of all time".


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Someone on twitter posted
> 
> "Floyd hugged Manny more times than my dad has hugged me."
> 
> I died.


Just saw the tweet. The _someone_ turned out to be Childish Gambino.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

To whoever tried to pass on the fact that Manny was more active and deserved to win. Mayweather did literally everything more than Pac other than throw as many power punches.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

I respect Floyd, he barely fought, shut up those who said Manny will win and cashed in 180 mil, great business man who knows how to exploit the sport.

The fight boring as hell though, this was the first boxing fight I've ever seen (apart from YouTube highlight videos and Rocky), and probably the last one as well. It amazes me how Floyd managed to make others call this fight of the century lol. :laugh:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I haven't watched a full boxing fight in ages. Seeing as this was the fight of the century, I think I can safely ignore boxing for the next 85 years.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

I haven't seen it, not sure whether I will after the comments. So is there controversy¿ Does it sound like a rematach in the making. ...with Pacquiao winning and hence preparing a third fight so boxing can cash in big a last time¿


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Sounds like the over-hyped trash I thought it was going to be. Glad I didn't waste my time watching it, lol @ those who bought the trash Floyd was selling.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> I haven't seen it, not sure whether I will after the comments. So is there controversy¿ Does it sound like a rematach in the making. ...with Pacquiao winning and hence preparing a third fight so boxing can cash in big a last time¿


Nothing controversial. Floyd managed to do what he always does, Manny couldn't do much. 

Floyd may or may not know how to read properly but he sure can read all those 0s on the check.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

rabakill said:


> The worst mma fights are better than this





Life B Ez said:


> If I had paid $110 for that I'd be pissed.


I was just browsing through the thread looking for anyone who liked the fight or thought it was worth the money. ......


As far as I'm concerned this fight belongs in the "things that grind my gears thread". I don't know how it can be ok with anyone to put 150million in that punks pocket.In fact it grinds my gears to call it a fight. or floyd a fighter. it was a boxing match and sounds like Not a great one.

No fight or fighter is worth that much money least of all a tiny little boxer in a boxing match.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

rabakill said:


> I get how skilled they are, I could see the overhand right slipping over the guard when a jab missed.
> 
> I could see all the subtleties, but it was still boring as hell. Ring control should count for points so that a fighter can't run the whole time, it ruins the entire experience when the fighter can just run away.





MK. said:


> Pretty much this, i just downloaded the event, watched the first 4 rounds and found my self skipping trough the rest, extremely shit fight.


One could argue that that IS ring control. I didnt watch the fight because boxing is more of a sham than a sport.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

This was live on free tv here in Portugal.
I lasted till the 3rd round then i fell asleep.
This is some real boring stuff, ffs.
Floyd is a coward and a huger. Ronda would break his arm in two under 30 seconds.
Anyone who calls this a fight is a loony.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

AmdM said:


> Floyd is a coward and a huger.


That was my take too.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I really enjoyed it. I'd have loved for Pacquiao to win but Mayweather is really as good as it gets.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

AmdM said:


> This was live on free tv here in Portugal.
> I lasted till the 3rd round then i fell asleep.
> This is some real boring stuff, ffs.
> *Floyd is a coward and a huger. Ronda would break his arm in two under 30 seconds.*
> Anyone who calls this a fight is a loony.


I wouldn't say he is a coward. The guy has been in the business for over 2 decades, is the highest earning athlete in the world and one - if not the greatest boxer of this era. His defensive style allows him to win fights with minimal damage, i can understand that. The clinching annoyed me as well but i'd rather blame the sport of boxing for that one. Ring control is pretty much useless when you can clinch the other guy whenever you want, knowing you'll get off the ropes with no point loss.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

It was a boring fight... Then again, since MMA came to the scene boxing has becoming increasingly less appealing.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

In the first few rounds the ref annoyed the hell outta me..

"No no, guys stop, no! stop! no no!"

Shut up and let them fight.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Rauno said:


> *I wouldn't say he is a coward.*


If there is one thing that is worldwide known about Mayweather is that *he is a coward*.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> If there is one thing that is worldwide known about Mayweather is that *he is a coward*.


How does almost 50 pro fights make you a coward?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Why's Mayweather a coward? Because he doesn't stand toe to toe with a guy who would knock him out if he stood toe to toe with him?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I normally label women beaters as cowards in my book.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't always agree with Sportsman, but when I do, it's about pro boxer Floyd Mayweather being a coward for hitting a female. Also for fighting with the balls of a guy who has no interest in being a top 10 all time p4p fighter. Undefeated at 48-0? Caesar Chavez was 83-0 at one point, but didn't handpick all his opponents and fought more often than Floyd so he lost eventually. Still better than Floyd though.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Rygu said:


> I don't always agree with Sportsman, but when I do, it's about pro boxer Floyd Mayweather being a coward for hitting a female. Also for fighting with the balls of a guy who has no interest in being a top 10 all time p4p fighter. Undefeated at 48-0? Caesar Chavez was 83-0 at one point, but didn't handpick all his opponents and fought more often than Floyd so he lost eventually. Still better than Floyd though.


That bit about the top 10 p4p is simply ridiculous a real man fights for his own hopes and dreams not to the expectations of others. And the truth is the opponents don't matter because you would've never been satisfied regardless. I'd bet 60 of the nobody wins on Chavez's record wouldn't win more than a handful of times if that against the 20 "hand picked" world champs Mays faced. Chavez fought like a man who didn't care at all about the shape of his body after his career, and wether he'd be able to articulate his words at age 50, ingenious.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

TheReturn said:


> That bit about the top 10 p4p is simply ridiculous a real man fights for his own hopes and dreams not to the expectations of others. And the truth is the opponents don't matter because you would've never been satisfied regardless. I'd bet 60 of the nobody wins on Chavez's record wouldn't win more than a handful of times if that against the 20 "hand picked" world champs Mays faced. Chavez fought like a man who didn't care at all about the shape of his body after his career, and wether he'd be able to articulate his words at age 50, ingenious.


Interest in being a top p4p or not or whether 60 of the guys on Chavez record could beat the guys on Mayweather record or not, I can name four guys at his weight class who would have destroyed him. So nevermind p4p he won't be one of the greats at his weightclass. And he doesn't have to be if he doesn't want to be. He's made a lot of money and he'll be well off for the rest of his life, but he is the one talking about legacy and being the greatest ever. He's still fighting only because he wants to pass Marciano's record.

Fighting like you don't care what happens after the fight is what gets you put down as a great, winning with defense first is smarter, but not anywhere near as memorable.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> TheReturn said:
> 
> 
> > That bit about the top 10 p4p is simply ridiculous a real man fights for his own hopes and dreams not to the expectations of others. And the truth is the opponents don't matter because you would've never been satisfied regardless. I'd bet 60 of the nobody wins on Chavez's record wouldn't win more than a handful of times if that against the 20 "hand picked" world champs Mays faced. Chavez fought like a man who didn't care at all about the shape of his body after his career, and wether he'd be able to articulate his words at age 50, ingenious.
> ...


He is already the greatest in his weight class in this era are you serious? He hasn't made a lot of money in boxing he's made the most money in boxing, he'll go down as one of if not the most business savvy boxer to ever live. You obviously don't follow him because he's stated many times that he's retiring after his next fight, which would tie him with Marciano, he's said many times he doesn't care about Marciano's record. Fighting because he wants his record? And not because of the 6 fight deal he signed, seriously EZ you got me flabbergasted with this.
And that last part is opinion. His defense has made him a great. Oh and I'd like to know the 4.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I really enjoyed it.

That was a masterclass from Floyd. Don't get me wrong, I wanted Pacquaio to win but as the fight went on I couldn't help but be so impressed by the wife-beater.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

CupCake said:


> I really enjoyed it.
> 
> That was a masterclass from Floyd. Don't get me wrong, I wanted Pacquaio to win but as the fight went on I couldn't help but be so impressed by the wife-beater.


I enjoy floyds defense a lot too, simply masterful.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I normally label women beaters as cowards in my book.


Only if they only beat women, Floyd does not discriminate or pick on only those who are weaker than him. 

An around stand up, equal opportunities kinda guy.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Only if they only beat women, Floyd does not discriminate or pick on only those who are weaker than him.
> 
> 
> 
> An around stand up, equal opportunities kinda guy.


So, War Machine is not a coward in your book because he enters in a cage with professional fighters too?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> So, War Machine is not a coward in your book because he enters in a cage with professional fighters too?


I think he was being sarcastic. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ape City said:


> I think he was being sarcastic.


Oh, well... me too, then? :thumb02:

Because in the end, those girls did not get paid to get their asses whooped, so no equal opportunities there. 



Rauno said:


> Nothing controversial.


We can say there's controversy when Evander Holyfield and Shane Mosley scored for Pacman. 



> *Holyfield & Mosley score it for Pacquiao
> *
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/5/3...r-holyfeild-shane-mosley-disagree-boxing-news


And when other pro fighters have mixed opinions to share as well:


> *Mayweather vs. Pacquiao Results: Fighters react to Floyd's decision win over Manny*
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/5/3...results-fighters-react-to-floyds-decision-win


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Ape City said:
> 
> 
> > I think he was being sarcastic.
> ...


Actually they probably got paid if they filed a lawsuit.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

TheReturn said:


> Actually they probably got paid if they filed a lawsuit.


Still, they certainly did not get the chance to negotiate the price of the beating before hand, they were not volunteer to engage in a fight with a man nor had no training camp for that and Mayweather would probably fail a drug test for that fight. :thumbsup:


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> TheReturn said:
> 
> 
> > Actually they probably got paid if they filed a lawsuit.
> ...


There's no arguing that it's messed up, where do drugs come into this?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

TheReturn said:


> There's no arguing that it's messed up, *where do drugs come into this?*


Exactly the same time his pink Poodle entered the room.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> TheReturn said:
> 
> 
> > There's no arguing that it's messed up, *where do drugs come into this?*
> ...


Sure...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

TheReturn said:


> He is already the greatest in his weight class in this era are you serious? He hasn't made a lot of money in boxing he's made the most money in boxing, he'll go down as one of if not the most business savvy boxer to ever live. You obviously don't follow him because he's stated many times that he's retiring after his next fight, which would tie him with Marciano, he's said many times he doesn't care about Marciano's record. Fighting because he wants his record? And not because of the 6 fight deal he signed, seriously EZ you got me flabbergasted with this.
> And that last part is opinion. His defense has made him a great. Oh and I'd like to know the 4.


This era has been a joke though, Floyd probably isn't top 20 all time. Which isn't his fault because there hasn't exactly been many killers for him to fight and the few that were there he didn't exactly have memorable fights with. He fought Manny three years too late and he didn't finish or even really come close to stopping anyone else that is of note on his record.

As far as guys at his weight that I think would beat him, Ray Leonard and Ray Robinson would have beaten him up badly. I'd favor Duran and Whitaker (both at lightweight) and JCC over him. I'd probably even see Hearns as a close fight, but I think most people consider Hearns a middleweight.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> TheReturn said:
> 
> 
> > He is already the greatest in his weight class in this era are you serious? He hasn't made a lot of money in boxing he's made the most money in boxing, he'll go down as one of if not the most business savvy boxer to ever live. You obviously don't follow him because he's stated many times that he's retiring after his next fight, which would tie him with Marciano, he's said many times he doesn't care about Marciano's record. Fighting because he wants his record? And not because of the 6 fight deal he signed, seriously EZ you got me flabbergasted with this.
> ...


I think top 10 is possible, I think if you put 20 fighters ahead of Floyd someone could easily make an argument against one of or a few of them. The only fighter from that group I have enough knowledge to comment on is Duran and I don't see how you think he'd beat Mayweather when he's never shown ANY problems beating pressure/power type boxers, not to mention Duran has quit in him and has shown that.
I think a lot of people under value this era simply because boxing doesn't have the prestige and glamour it once use to. They seem to think that boxing now takes less willpower and heart because boxers don't put their body's and brain at risk fighting multiple times a month. And finishing isn't a part of his style that's obvious, but valuing finishes over winning is crazy.Greatest probably not, you need offense and like ability to meet that criteria. But I believe style wise/defensively he's number 1 I don't think you could put anyone ahead of him in that.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Rauno said:


> I wouldn't say he is a coward. The guy has been in the business for over 2 decades, is the highest earning athlete in the world and one - if not the greatest boxer of this era. His defensive style allows him to win fights with minimal damage, i can understand that. The clinching annoyed me as well but i'd rather blame the sport of boxing for that one. Ring control is pretty much useless when you can clinch the other guy whenever you want, knowing you'll get off the ropes with no point loss.


He is one of the biggest cowards and scumbags in the entire sport.

This wife beating punk would get choked unconscious by Ronda Rousey.

He can have fun in prison when his boxing career is over.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't know if anyone has pointed this out yet, but Pacq fought with an injured right shoulder. Pac said he began to feel in in the 3rd round and had to shorten his flurries. He also took a brutal punch to his right shoulder. 

I don't like finding this out anymore than anyone else, but it is what it is. An anti-inflammatory shot may have helped, but he was denied (Manny Pacquiao denied shoulder injection just hours before fighting Floyd Mayweather). It would be very hard to say this didn't affect anything. He didn't have both hands. Retake a look at the fight, and you'll see. (I scored the fight for May, 8 rounds to 4, BTW)

It's also suspected news got out: There was a 'mole' in Manny Pacquiao's camp before the Mayweather fight

The day after the fight, Pacquiao revealed something else in a news conference with Filipino media: Mayweather found out about the injury before the fight through a leak.

"You saw he was pulling my hand. He was doing that because he knew," he told Rappler.com. "He was pulling it. He was holding me, then he was targeting this. I'm sure he found out. Somebody leaked it to him. They knew."

Dashon Johnson, a Pacquiao sparring partner, wrote a Facebook post after the fight saying that not only was the shoulder injury legitimate, but it was supposed to be a secret. According to Johnson, he was even sent home because Pacquiao couldn't spar with the injury:

We were asked not to mention anything to anyone but yes Manny got hurt during this camp with his right shoulder and it was messed up pretty bad! So bad his sparring partners including myself were asked to go home a few weeks out before the actual fight, which means a lot of work he could have put in for this fight was brought to a halt due to the fact that he could not spar really anymore and didn't want to mess it up more than he already had.​
Now it's part of the game. You need to train in a way that preserves your body for the fight. I just don't think that was the real Pac out there. He just wasn't himself.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm sure the shoulder injury played a role in inhibiting his performance, but what I think stifled his offense was the lack of the Pacman foot work, angles master. Good or bad shoulder, if you're trying to walkdown an evasive counter puncher linearly, it's going to be a long day. I was rooting for Manny. I was fairly confident Mayweather would stick & move his way to a decision, but I was hoping for some magic. TBH, I don't know if a 100% Pacman could beat someone who backs up and counter punches, then moves clear out the way, rinse & repeat. It's hard to outscore that in boxing these days. Mayweather is a master of winning the game of boxing. I can't stand the guy, but he's the best at point boxing.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> I'm sure the shoulder injury played a role in inhibiting his performance, but what I think stifled his offense was the lack of the Pacman foot work, angles master. Good or bad shoulder, if you're trying to walkdown an evasive counter puncher linearly, it's going to be a long day. I was rooting for Manny. I was fairly confident Mayweather would stick & move his way to a decision, but I was hoping for some magic. TBH, I don't know if a 100% Pacman could beat someone who backs up and counter punches, then moves clear out the way, rinse & repeat. It's hard to outscore that in boxing these days. Mayweather is a master of winning the game of boxing. I can't stand the guy, but he's the best at point boxing.


You don't think 2 hands would have made a difference? Forgive me, but that's giving way too much credit to Floyd. This is boxing. You only have 2 weapons. If one's not working, you have a serious problem. :confused02:

The way I look at it, Pac won 4 rounds with one hand. That's somewhat commendable.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Calminian said:


> I don't know if anyone has pointed this out yet, but Pacq fought with an injured right shoulder. Pac said he began to feel in in the 3rd round and had to shorten his flurries. He also took a brutal punch to his right shoulder.
> 
> I don't like finding this out anymore than anyone else, but it is what it is. An anti-inflammatory shot may have helped, but he was denied (Manny Pacquiao denied shoulder injection just hours before fighting Floyd Mayweather). It would be very hard to say this didn't affect anything. He didn't have both hands. Retake a look at the fight, and you'll see. (I scored the fight for May, 8 rounds to 4, BTW)
> 
> ...





Calminian said:


> VolcomX311 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure the shoulder injury played a role in inhibiting his performance, but what I think stifled his offense was the lack of the Pacman foot work, angles master. Good or bad shoulder, if you're trying to walkdown an evasive counter puncher linearly, it's going to be a long day. I was rooting for Manny. I was fairly confident Mayweather would stick & move his way to a decision, but I was hoping for some magic. TBH, I don't know if a 100% Pacman could beat someone who backs up and counter punches, then moves clear out the way, rinse & repeat. It's hard to outscore that in boxing these days. Mayweather is a master of winning the game of boxing. I can't stand the guy, but he's the best at point boxing.
> ...


The shoulder doesn't matter, if you know boxing you can see from the fight that Manny CANT get and stay on the inside with Money, he either gets clinched smothered or turned off at an angle.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

TheReturn said:


> I think top 10 is possible, I think if you put 20 fighters ahead of Floyd someone could easily make an argument against one of or a few of them. The only fighter from that group I have enough knowledge to comment on is Duran and I don't see how you think he'd beat Mayweather when he's never shown ANY problems beating pressure/power type boxers, not to mention Duran has quit in him and has shown that.
> I think a lot of people under value this era simply because boxing doesn't have the prestige and glamour it once use to. They seem to think that boxing now takes less willpower and heart because boxers don't put their body's and brain at risk fighting multiple times a month. And finishing isn't a part of his style that's obvious, but valuing finishes over winning is crazy.Greatest probably not, you need offense and like ability to meet that criteria. But I believe style wise/defensively he's number 1 I don't think you could put anyone ahead of him in that.


I don't doubt Floyd is one of the greats defensively speaking, I'd put Willie Pep in front of him for sure though, but I'd be reaching to argue for anyone else in front of Floyd.

Also Duran doesn't get a fair shake because he quit fighting Leonard in a fight above his weight class that he didn't even want to fight. Ray got him back in the ring quickly when Duran was fat and unmotivated. Duran at lightweight was a bad man who had some very serious power. I put him and JCC in there because they work the body with heavy shots something I've seen almost no one do against Floyd.

I think people under value boxing now because they don't see guys really going for it anymore. No one looks interested in finishing anyone. I just don't see this as an era with anyone that will be talked about in 20 years other than Floyd and Manny.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> TheReturn said:
> 
> 
> > I think top 10 is possible, I think if you put 20 fighters ahead of Floyd someone could easily make an argument against one of or a few of them. The only fighter from that group I have enough knowledge to comment on is Duran and I don't see how you think he'd beat Mayweather when he's never shown ANY problems beating pressure/power type boxers, not to mention Duran has quit in him and has shown that.
> ...


Haven't watched too much of Pep I really need to sit down and check him out.

The answer to Floyd's style isn't body shots, he covers his body with his left arm a lot and if you go in against an elite tactician like Floyd and try to start a combo with a body shot you'll eat a left to the face as he turns out at an angle. How can you visualize Duran winning, his face is never covered as soon he got in range he'd be sniped with the jab, the constant head shots would deter him from body work. Fighters like that need to be on the inside to beat Floyd and you can see from this Pacman fight it's easier said than done getting and staying on the inside with him.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I thought this was funny


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Floyd's defense is as good as anyone ever in the sport...except for Willie Pep.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

TheReturn said:


> Haven't watched too much of Pep I really need to sit down and check him out.
> 
> The answer to Floyd's style isn't body shots, he covers his body with his left arm a lot and if you go in against an elite tactician like Floyd and try to start a combo with a body shot you'll eat a left to the face as he turns out at an angle. How can you visualize Duran winning, his face is never covered as soon he got in range he'd be sniped with the jab, the constant head shots would deter him from body work. Fighters like that need to be on the inside to beat Floyd and you can see from this Pacman fight it's easier said than done getting and staying on the inside with him.


You really should watch some Willie Pep stuff, the guy was a master. His movement and angles are still amazing to watch.

Duran was never a guy who got turned away with a jab, especially at lightweight. If you watch his first fight with Leonard, that's the kind of fight I'd see Duran looking for. Duran cut the ring off much better than a lot of fighters seem to do in the modern era. I also don't think you can underestimate Duran's power, taking shots like that to the body on the arms or not is going to wear a guy down. The one time Floyd has ever been in serious trouble was against Mosley who set up the big shot by going to the body first. He drew Floyd's lead hand down to address the body jab and went over the top and almost put Floyd on the ground. Duran also never stopped coming in, his pressure was crazy in his prime. Every fight I've seen Floyd have guys put pressure but not the non-stop never give a second that Duran had. Maidana had pretty good sucess the first time around against Floyd with exactly that. Mayweather adjusted and did a much better job in the second fight but Maidana also didn't pressure like he did the first time either. 

It's possible I'm bias, I love Mexican fighters and the old style, but I've always thought Floyd would struggle against that old school Mexican style that Duran and JCC had. Those kinds of fighters didn't allow themselves to be tied up either. Manny didn't seem to have an answer for Floyd tying him up on the inside. Watching Duran and JCC trying to tie those guys up was asking for trouble.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> TheReturn said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't watched too much of Pep I really need to sit down and check him out.
> ...


You're right about that body to head strategy that ain't nothing to f*** with! I was rooting for Adrien Broner against Maidana and that is one of my favorite fights, and Maidanas knockdown came from that strategy.

It's whatever it's fun to think about dream fights sometimes but it can never be concluded lol, and that gets to me.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

*Manny Pacquiao, promoters peppered with lawsuits*



> Class-action lawsuits continue to pile up for Manny Pacquiao and his promoters for failing to disclose his injury before consumers purchased tickets and pay-per-view telecasts for his fight against Floyd Mayweather.
> 
> The first lawsuit was filed in Nevada on Tuesday, but others were filed later in the day, including two in Calfornia, and one each in Texas and Illinois.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...wsuits-filed-vs-manny-pacquiao-claiming-fraud

:laugh:


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

TheReturn said:


> The shoulder doesn't matter, if you know boxing you can see from the fight that Manny CANT get and stay on the inside with Money, he either gets clinched smothered or turned off at an angle.


Yeah, who needs to arms in a boxing match? :confused05: Seriously, you have no clue what you're talking about.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Calminian said:


> TheReturn said:
> 
> 
> > The shoulder doesn't matter, if you know boxing you can see from the fight that Manny CANT get and stay on the inside with Money, he either gets clinched smothered or turned off at an angle.
> ...


Did you even watch the fight? Pac can't get and stay on the inside with Floyd it's just not doable for him shoulder or not. I think I even read their gameplan was to keep him on the ropes guessing lmfao, the only way Manny keeps Floyd on the ropes is in his dreams.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Cause Maidana didn't keep Mayweather on the ropes for over 12 rounds?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

All this media making fun of Mayweather for running reminds me of people making fun of GSP for wrestling. If you think he is doing it wrong then the rules of boxing need to change because he is doing everything very, very right from what I can tell. I watched the entire fight live and a second time and Mayweather is the master of defense. You don't have to like it but I think you should respect it the same way we respect great MMA fighters who nullify their opponents offense.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I feel this was Mayweather's best defensive performance too. He got caught on the ropes at times against Cotto and Maidana because Mayweather's more about body movement than footwork. He put it all together here and plenty of times even caught Pacquiao nicely.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Ape City said:


> All this media making fun of Mayweather for running reminds me of people making fun of GSP for wrestling. If you think he is doing it wrong then the rules of boxing need to change because he is doing everything very, very right from what I can tell. I watched the entire fight live and a second time and Mayweather is the master of defense. You don't have to like it but I think you should respect it the same way we respect great MMA fighters who nullify their opponents offense.


I completely agree. I'd be lying if I said I completely understand Floyd's mastery, I'm not a boxing fan, I don't know the rules and how it works etc., but how the hell can you bash the guy? If you were in his place, you'd be a retard to do it any other way.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Leed said:


> I completely agree. I'd be lying if I said I completely understand Floyd's mastery, I'm not a boxing fan, I don't know the rules and how it works etc., but how the hell can you bash the guy? If you were in his place, you'd be a retard to do it any other way.


Agreed. Floyd probably has the least brain damage of any boxer to have 50ish fights. 

Also check out the compubox numbers. Mayweather clearly landed more and landed cleaner.

The problem is the rules of boxing allow for short clinches. Mayweather knows this and constantly, and i mean constantly, employs a quick clinch to stop flurries. It is boring. It sucks. But is it really his fault? People don't like it, so I think the rules should change. But until they do, this is the smart way to box.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I saw some stupid people diss the referee but I thought he was fantastic. This "work out of it" mentality sucks with the clinch for me. If someone doesnt want to stand and trade they tie up when they have to. I dont see the problem with it. If this referee was there when Khan fought Peterson, Khan would have smashed it.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Cause Maidana didn't keep Mayweather on the ropes for over 12 rounds?


Pacquiao is not Maidana he's a lot smaller the same gameplan Maidana had success with won't work for Pac. Plus he lost like the rest of them.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't reckon Pacquiao's a lot smaller than Maidana at all. Pacquiao isn't a big WW but Maidana isn't a big LWW.

I agree the styles are what made the difference. Maidana pushes the rules perfectly and roughed up Mayweather. On first watch I think I even edged it to Marcos in the first fight. This leads me to believe that those hard hitting bulldog fighters of old would have beat Mayweather as Maidana's clear downside was a lack of power.

Pacquiao isn't a toe to toe guy which was his problem. Really, any strategy he had outside of going guns blazing would have failed. Sadly not enough fighters go guns blazing in any sport but the way Mayweather fought, every Pacquiao tool struggled and every question mark went the predictable way.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I don't reckon Pacquiao's a lot smaller than Maidana at all. Pacquiao isn't a big WW but Maidana isn't a big LWW.
> 
> I agree the styles are what made the difference. Maidana pushes the rules perfectly and roughed up Mayweather. On first watch I think I even edged it to Marcos in the first fight. This leads me to believe that those hard hitting bulldog fighters of old would have beat Mayweather as Maidana's clear downside was a lack of power.
> 
> Pacquiao isn't a toe to toe guy which was his problem. Really, any strategy he had outside of going guns blazing would have failed. Sadly not enough fighters go guns blazing in any sport but the way Mayweather fought, every Pacquiao tool struggled and every question mark went the predictable way.


That's where I disagree with a lot of people, about the old era fighters beating him. I just think they would punch themselves out and only be hitting shoulder arm and back while Money's hitting them with hard right counters to the head. 
In that first fight Maidana threw more than twice as many punches and landed fewer. It's just my opinion that when pressuring Mayweather you're going to take hard head shots that will deter you from the gameplan. And his footwork/positioning is just unbelievable you can't keep him anywhere he doesn't want to be.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Im willing to bet the McGregor v aldo fight will be more exciting, regardless of what happens. I dont have the link but check out the 'Floyds punch out' video for a laugh if it hasnt been posted. Hilarious 

Glad thos fight is over and floyd is nearly done. Give me golovkin anyday


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

TheReturn said:


> That's where I disagree with a lot of people, about the old era fighters beating him. I just think they would punch themselves out and only be hitting shoulder arm and back while Money's hitting them with hard right counters to the head.
> In that first fight Maidana threw more than twice as many punches and landed fewer. It's just my opinion that when pressuring Mayweather you're going to take hard head shots that will deter you from the gameplan. And his footwork/positioning is just unbelievable you can't keep him anywhere he doesn't want to be.


I don't think the likes of Sugar Ray Robinson beat him. I just don't see someone outslicking Mayweather ever.

But take that first Maidana fight. If he had power, that fight was completely different. It was very close, and Maidana's fairly weak. Those old school fighters liked punching arms cause they try to tire you out like that. I reckon some bigger hitters in the old days who had that simple style of Maidana could have done the same thing without slowing down.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I wouldn't call Maidana a 'fairly weak' puncher. Is he the best out there? no, but he's up there. I can't think of many guys that I would pick to beat Floyd.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

He's defo not "up there". He landed full force on Amir Khan and Khan stayed on his feet. That's almost hard to do.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Canelo Alvarez should be making Mayweather money. His fights are actually worth paying for. Canelo vs Manny Pac, though it's unrealistisc, that'd be the damn fight of the century. Canelo/Mayweather sounded fun, but it doesn't matter how hard you hit if your target can't/won't be hit, so that was a bust, but man, a Canelo vs Manny would be fun.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> Canelo Alvarez should be making Mayweather money. His fights are actually worth paying for. Canelo vs Manny Pac, though it's unrealistisc, that'd be the damn fight of the century. Canelo/Mayweather sounded fun, but it doesn't matter how hard you hit if your target can't/won't be hit, so that was a bust, but man, a Canelo vs Manny would be fun.


Canelo and Manny would be a pretty good fight. Depends on what Manny showed up. If Manny wanted to move and go in and out he'd probably take a decision, standing and trading would probably get him in trouble at this point in his career.

They are taking Cotto next for Canelo, which I think would be a slaughter.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I can't even give an opinion if I want to see Canelo and Manny.

One one side, Mayweather fought Canelo, so if Canelo fought Pacquiao at that weight it seems fair. On the other, Pacquiao got hit by Marg and it seemed like Marg's gloves were loaded all over again due to the size difference.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> They are taking Cotto next for Canelo, which I think would be a slaughter.


Agreed... As long as you are implying Canelo is doing the slaughtering.


----------

